# NEW Rogers Canada iPhone 3G petition.



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

If you don't like what Rogers Canada is going to do with the iPhone 3G please sign this petition here

Rogers' 3G iPhone Petition

Please tell everyone you think might also be interested. Please spread this petition to other online Mac/iPhone forums.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

You honestly think Ted Rogers will give a hoot about this?

It took a class action lawsuit to make Bell whisper something..


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> You honestly think Ted Rogers will give a hoot about this?
> 
> It took a class action lawsuit to make Bell whisper something..


Maybe not but am tired of this B.S. We are always getting the short end of the stick and do nothing...

Instead of challenging me and wasting your time responding negatively, you could have taken the time to simply make 2 clicks to sign it. But again...maybe that is why Rogers can get away with a 3 year contract and current data rates...

My honest answer...YES..it can do something...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Nope. Can't do a thing. May as well give up now.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No one is forcing you to sign up for a contract. Do you seriously think it is your right to have the cellphone you want and the plan you want. It's the market, get used to it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

1. Nobody cares about online petitions.
2. You don't know what the iPhone plans will be. No believable information has been posted.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The phone isn't even out yet and people are bitching already....seriously? I don't think there is an "eyes rolling" emoticon big enough...

Why is it that people complain about a three year contract yet stick with a carrier for 10 years; are you guys planning on using the iPhone for a year and then going to Bell to use some crappy phone? We've been waiting for more than a year and now everyone is trying to leave a backdoor open to get out.

Aren't you guys supposed to be complaining about throttling?

That petition will do nothing more than provide someone with an email list in which to sell.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a good idea, but I'm afraid there might not be enough time for an effective petition.

Instead, I'm voting with my money, and inform people the Rogers deal is not as good as it looks. Bad news travels fast, and it seems the media is now catching on also.

Its too bad though for Apple, since this could affect the launch here in Canada.

There should also be a petition against the CRTC and Gov't for allowing this to happen in the first place. 

I have pretty much given up and will accept the fact that we will stay in the stone age. Might as well order a party line and rotary dial phone:-(


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Did I miss something? The iPhone is being sold at a fixed price (199). That, and rogers does sell plans at 1 and 2 year lengths. 

This whole thing seems ill thought out and to be blunt - stupid.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

iphonelover said:


> Maybe not but am tired of this B.S. We are always getting the short end of the stick and do nothing...


It's a phone! It's a toy! It's a gadget! It's a gizmo! Guess what it is not...

It is not...

1) Food - people are starving all over this world, and even in our own backyard. How about instead of whining about cell phone plans you go donate your time and effort at a soup kitchen.

2) Shelter - there are thousands of homeless people in Ontario, and millions worldwide. How about instead of working on a petty little online petition, you contact Habitat for Humanity and help them with their efforts.

3) Education - university and college tuitions keep growing, forcing more people into crazy debt, just to get a decent job. How about instead of crying about a contract length, you petition your local MP to do something about tuition costs.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

wait... I thought the data plan was $30 bucks... I think thats a pretty good deal... considering the amount of data we'll be using.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

To the Op.. can you provide an actual LINK to the part of what Rogers is going to do with the phone that offends you on the Rogers site?

Show me that, and I might consider signing the petition.. but signing something based on rumours is pretty retarded.


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

Garry said:


> To the Op.. can you provide an actual LINK to the part of what Rogers is going to do with the phone that offends you on the Rogers site?
> 
> Show me that, and I might consider signing the petition.. but signing something based on rumours is pretty retarded.


Go to Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone 3 years contract....


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

Macified said:


> No one is forcing you to sign up for a contract. Do you seriously think it is your right to have the cellphone you want and the plan you want. It's the market, get used to it.


Yes I do..and so the rest of people on this planet...its called options and not ransom....


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

Elric said:


> wait... I thought the data plan was $30 bucks... I think thats a pretty good deal... considering the amount of data we'll be using.


If this is true...rogers would have already comeout with that...why do you think gsm providers in Japan are saying something about price plans but Rogers has not yet?

Why is it that most Europe got the iphone last year when we are just few hours drive away but never did.....

What can I say....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iphonelover said:


> Yes I do..and so the rest of people on this planet...its called options and not ransom....


You think it's your *right*? Like a civil right, or a human right? To have a cell phone and pay whatever you like for it?

This forum really has to implement an age restriction and verification process.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

iphonelover said:


> Go to Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone 3 years contract....


Um...your link is not very specific.


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> It's a phone! It's a toy! It's a gadget! It's a gizmo! Guess what it is not...
> 
> It is not...
> 
> ...


Its not about the phone....its about getting what everyone else in the world gets...third world counties get more options and better lower data rates...we should too


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

HowEver said:


> You think it's your *right*? Like a civil right, or a human right? To have a cell phone and pay whatever you like for it?
> 
> This forum really has to implement an age restriction and verification process.


Why don't you check out what everyone is already saying about how bad of a deal Canadians are getting...

People like you like being ripped off...and smile while having it done...


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

kloan said:


> Nope. Can't do a thing. May as well give up now.


keep making love to ur cat...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

We've got a real mature kid here folks.

Welcome to ehMac, please don't stay too long.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

HowEver said:


> You think it's your *right*? Like a civil right, or a human right? To have a cell phone and pay whatever you like for it?
> 
> This forum really has to implement an age restriction and verification process.


I concur. This thread is terribly pointless and childish. It should be locked.


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

zmttoxics said:


> I concur. This thread is terribly pointless and childish. It should be locked.


get a life...comments like this are going to be ignore...sign it if you like skip it if you dont...


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

iphonelover said:


> get a life...comments like this are going to be ignore...sign it if you like skip it if you dont...


Get a life? Thanks. You know, I like many other annoyed more mature members of this forum have a cell phone, and have had one for many years. You clearly have not. Otherwise you would understand how the rogers plan system actually works. And how they subsidize the cost of the phone by set contract lengths. If you want a 1 year contract for cheap, you pay more for your phone - end of story. Phones are expensive - get over it.

The iPhone 3g however, is a set cost of 199 - Steve said so him self. If you aren't willing to shell that out for a fantastic device like that - then stop looking and stop complaining. You are wasting everyone's time.

I am unsubscribing from this thread. I recommend others do to - this brat doesn't deserve the attention.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought all of the details haven't been released yet....why do we need a petition?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

iphonelover said:


> Go to Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone 3 years contract....


You link goes to the front page, and the iPhone banner goes to the apple website.

You lose.. if you don't want a 3 year contract, then don't get the phone. There isn't anything saying you have to get one. I read your petition.. it's laughable.. it sounds like a list of demands from a 10 year old.. you'd do better holding your breath until they meet your demands.

I agree, this thread should be locked.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

why should the thread be locked?

like i agree it's not some all important nobel cause and probably won't mean anything in the end but if you don't agree with it, don't sign it.

seems pretty simple.


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

Macified said:


> No one is forcing you to sign up for a contract. Do you seriously think it is your right to have the cellphone you want and the plan you want. It's the market, get used to it.


Kinda...it's like if I buy a new TV, I have to be signed up with Bell Expressvu or else I can't get the TV I want...don't u enjoy the presence of choice and power of distributing your money where you want? It is your money and u have the right to fight for equal opportunity.

P.S I have no problem what so ever of someone unlocking this phone and getting wireless service elsewhere. Now instead of a petition that they will just laugh at...why not start up a movement of people supporting unlocked iphones and stick it Rogers where it hurts!!! If they see the increase of sales in iphones and not match up with subscriptions then they will have to take some sort of action.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Um what don't we like about this?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Mac-A-Rui said:


> P.S I have no problem what so ever of someone unlocking this phone and getting wireless service elsewhere.


Rogers, Fido, or Petro Canada Wireless. Take your pick.

I used to pay $250 a month for my cell phone service back in 2004, and I bought a Treo 600 for $600 on a 2 year contract which was really cool back in the days but just does not compare to the iPhone today. My bill still averages $120/mo. With the new iPhone I can get all the minutes and text messages I need + 1GB of data for less than $100. I'm happy happy happy!


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Rogers 1 Consumer 0

I am just VERY VERY sad that a (some what) brilliant device such as the iPhone is being delivered and propagated into our homeland by such pathetic imbeciles that use "Canada's most reliable network" as an excuse and feed on fine print "gotchyas" and massive billing errors.

I hate you Rogers and your useless Fascism. Please go back to Russia.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

spitfire1945 said:


> I hate you Rogers and your useless Fascism. Please go back to Russia.


fascism -noun
a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism.

Yesss...a corporate entity that sells TV cable and cellular phone service is led by a dictator (not really, since Rogers has share holders, a board of directors, etc), and has complete power over the market (except for Bell and Telus in there as well), forcibly suppresses opposition (I hear Ted Rogers has a hit out on YOU) and criticism (this thread will be deleted any minute now).

Rogers regiments all industry in Canada (they just hide the fact really well), commerce (they FORCE you to buy their products), and emphasizes an aggressive nationalism (well, the do promote themselves as Canada's Most Reliable), and often racism (only whities can buy the iPhone I heard).

Stellar political analysis there Spitfire!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

*Communists wore red, Rogers is red… and ehMac is red! They're all commies!*

It's time for a MySpace photo-sesh and blog post to voice my dismay over this, the greatest dilemma we Canadians face… that Rogers… ooh sorry Robbers (so clever, so hilarious) is making us sign a 3 year contract for a phone. Time for a Facebook Group!

And because Mom won't sign a contract for me for 3 whole years, I am going to be the only kid at recess, without an iPhone!!! OMG!

Roffle Mow.


Okay, so maybe three years seems like 4eva to you, but for us oldies out there, its a blip. And the thing is, if you don't like being hunkered down to a contract of that length, you have the choice like a much more reasonable person stated here, by voting with your wallet and not signing up. Pretty simple.

Three years is a lot of recesses to you, maybe.

Rogers/Robbers isn't doing anything any other business is trying to do: Get your money. And as much as they can. The 3 year contract is the offset to a subsidized price as many have pointed out. If the contract was 1 year and the iPhone was $500 you'd have a whole, other petition to make. Bell wants your money just as much as AT&T does in the US.

And you probably have better things to do with your homework time, than getting angry at everyone here because no one gets your point. Perhaps if more than one person offers opposing thought, there's some merit in looking into what you're angry about. And researching some more. Or get this, actually considering what they have to say.

When you get older, into the teens, you'll realize the value there is in listening to what people have to say, considering it, even though it doesn't jive with your soap box stance.

Or you could just hurl insults cause yer out of ammo…
Your choice.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Sometimes the fellowship and respect in these forums is astounding! Thanks for a pitiful "laugh of the day".


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

OMG, you mean we are paying WAY LESS FOR A PHONE THAN WHAT AMERICANS ORIGINALLY PAID and OUR DATA RATES DROPPED, what 50%? 60%?

We are gettign royally screwed; it should be free! No, Rogers should give the phone to us for free and 100$ a month to use it.

ps: when debating; "go sleep with your cat" is generally a sign that u admit defeat....it adds no value to your case. I'm sorry, but you lose. Please go back to arguing that Bell owes u high speed for free as it is your natural born right...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Mississauga said:


> Sometimes the fellowship and respect in these forums is astounding! Thanks for a pitiful "laugh of the day".


And they say Canadians are so friendly and polite.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

hayesk said:


> 1. Nobody cares about online petitions.
> 2. You don't know what the iPhone plans will be. No believable information has been posted.


Agreed. 

Especially with point one.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Buy or don't buy. It's that simple. 

Market forces will have a far greater impact on Rogers than this petition.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Why 3 years though?*

I'm just wondering why AT&T can make up that subsidy in only 2 years and why Rogers will need 3?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

iandesign said:


> I'm just wondering why AT&T can make up that subsidy in only 2 years and why Rogers will need 3?


Maybe because AT&T can split the cost of maintaining their network of approximately the same size across 10 times as many customers.

Canada has 30 million people. The USA has 300 million people. It's not hard to figure out why it's cheaper to provide a service in the USA vs. Canada.

Other countries with the population of Canada are much, much smaller and thus have much less infrastructure to maintain so they get cheaper rates too.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

Good point. Didn't consider that. Thanks.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

It's always nice to read one of these threads...provides a momentary belly laugh. I'm guessing that the OP is syasin, the person that created the petition that only has 10 signatures.

OP, you better take it easy, dude. I think you're spending too much time "lovin'" that iPhone if you get my drift.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Forgive me for even bringing up Fascism and Rogers

Although I liked the "Communists wore red, Rogers is red… and ehMac is red! They're all commies!"

I laughed pretty hard at that. There is some truth in there. Most mac owners (including myself) are commies and evil in some ways. I think Steve Jobs channels his violent energy via all of us once we sign up to buy a Mac.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

there will always be ppl upset with something...even if it was free.

personally, i'm waiting to see what rogers says and offers on july 11th.

i maybe get an iphone, cancel my current cellphone and my homephone. 

the prices seem good, but i'll look again when it's out.

until then, i'll surf this thread for comic relief.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I love how the OP whined cause all these "third" world countries got the iPhone before us! Dumbass!

By his standards it seems that all countries who got the iPhone should be 1st world countries.:lmao: 

I guess you don´t love the iPhone that much if you are not willing to drop 60 bones a month on it. Just go grab a last gen iPhone on craiglist for 200 bucks and put your own card into it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> fascism -noun
> a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism.


Yes, that's exactly why I left the US.

Not sure what that has to do with Rogers. Yeah, they suck. Guess what, Sprint sucks. AT&T sucks and T-Mobile sucks.

Yes, the plans are somewhat better in the states. Yes. And yes, in my view, Canada should be on par with the US in matters such as these. But as pointed out elsewhere, 30M versus 300M means that economies of scale don't work as well here as there. It certainly explains why Canadians pay more for almost everything than Americans do ...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> But as pointed out elsewhere, 30M versus 300M means that economies of scale don't work as well here as there. It certainly explains why Canadians pay more for almost everything than Americans do ...


I don't buy this argument and comparison as much anymore. With regards to infrastructure, just take a flight over the USA and see the vastness of development. It is probably way more than 10 times as much... and probably much more expensive to maintain per capita (but I may be wrong).

In Canada, with almost 80 percent of the population living in the zone of cities and towns that are within 200 km of the U.S. border, along transportation corridors, and major metro areas, the infrastructure is less complicated.

Major Metro areas (millions) - Toronto 5.5, Montreal 3.6, Vancouver 2.5, Ottawa-Hull 1.1, Calgary 1.1 combined represent about 43% of total Canadian population.

And the telco's claim it's expensive to string up a few more tin cans or maintain cell towers!!?? Take a look at the coverage map... gaps everywhere -- even in areas they say there is cell coverage!!!

We have been brainwashed for many years now with all kinds of arguments. The fact is the telco's are indeed charging us too much, and the CRTC/Gov't is limiting competition and over regulating. Both sad and pathetic.

I really do hope we see some major changes in the coming weeks and months as the communication industry evolves and innovates.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I will say this though.

i'm just appreciative of the fact that we finally have the opportunity to legitimately purchase the iphone in Canada.

The purchasing decision and justifications are up to the individual. simple as that.

guytoronto has some good points about more important issues....issues which I am constantly pointing out to my children to hopefully give them some sort of perspective (especially when they complain about the awesome meal i just made them).

i'm still on the edge as to whether or not I buy the iphone. I need to understand how it all works which i'll review next week or right before it comes out


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the problem with the three year contract is that three years is an awfully long time in the life of your average cell phone. It's a long time for Apple in terms of product upgrades as well. How long was the 2G Nano out before the 3G came along? A year, maybe? If there was a way perhaps to trade up your iPhone while you're still on a contract…

Nah, three years is still the sticking point. 18 months or even two years is more reasonable.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I will sign a 3 year cable contract for a cheap plasma! Hook me up Rogers!


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> It's always nice to read one of these threads...provides a momentary belly laugh. I'm guessing that the OP is syasin, the person that created the petition that only has 10 signatures.
> 
> OP, you better take it easy, dude. I think you're spending too much time "lovin'" that iPhone if you get my drift.


Up to 35 now! Its slow sure but another one started right after the price plans cameout http://www.****yourogers.com/ (replace the * with the right 4 letters) and you will see over 5000 of anticipated 10000 signed it!!!

"lovin" the iphone...like this is something smart to comeup with LOL


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

teeterboy3 said:


> It's time for a MySpace photo-sesh and blog post to voice my dismay over this, the greatest dilemma we Canadians face… that Rogers… ooh sorry Robbers (so clever, so hilarious) is making us sign a 3 year contract for a phone. Time for a Facebook Group!
> 
> And because Mom won't sign a contract for me for 3 whole years, I am going to be the only kid at recess, without an iPhone!!! OMG!
> 
> ...


another old B who is so used to getting **** and likes keeping it that way..


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> OMG, you mean we are paying WAY LESS FOR A PHONE THAN WHAT AMERICANS ORIGINALLY PAID and OUR DATA RATES DROPPED, what 50%? 60%?
> 
> We are gettign royally screwed; it should be free! No, Rogers should give the phone to us for free and 100$ a month to use it.
> 
> ps: when debating; "go sleep with your cat" is generally a sign that u admit defeat....it adds no value to your case. I'm sorry, but you lose. Please go back to arguing that Bell owes u high speed for free as it is your natural born right...


Still work for rogers?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

iphonelover said:


> Still work for rogers?


Once again, the data plan complainers still can't come up with a logical argument against those who think the plan rates are reasonable.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iphonelover said:


> another old B who is so used to getting **** and likes keeping it that way..


What's funny is. I will have an iPhone, and you won't. Whether I am getting **** is debatable. The point is the money I make on my paper route makes me able to get the iPhone and the adjoining plan should I want to.

Instead of thinking of your one line zinger responses, get back to collecting empties.

That way your screen name here won't seem so hollow.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Once again, the data plan complainers still can't come up with a logical argument against those who think the plan rates are reasonable.


If anyone thinks the iPhone rate plans are reasonable, then I guess you would also say that airline rates in Canada are also reasonable.

People in this category either have interests as employees of the companies in question, are shareholders with an agenda, or are just plain stupid paying the first asking price in the market.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

zlinger said:


> If anyone thinks the iPhone rate plans are reasonable, then I guess you would also say that airline rates in Canada are also reasonable.
> 
> People in this category either have interests as employees of the companies in question, are shareholders with an agenda, or are just plain stupid paying the first asking price in the market.


Count me as stupid.

In Canada, things cost more than the States. And yet when I go to a hospital I don't have to show a Visa or Mastercard.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

You cannot make the comparison of hospitals to telecommunications. The health care system is a way more complex system to implement and manage.

Also, the cost of living gap is lessening in many areas (perhaps from our rich supply of energy), and there are many places in the US where it is actually more expensive.

Taking the focus back to Rogers, how about you go take a look at the financials for the Rogers empire!! So I do not buy the argument that it should cost more in Canada.

Rogers Communications Inc.

Revenue $10.12 billion and rising.
Operating income $3.1 billion and rising.
Net income $637 million and rising.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, can I just say...


To all of these online petition starters, and all of the complainers, your cries to Steve Jobs not only go unheard, but are irrelevant. Steve Jobs, or any Apple employee, does not dictate what Rogers Wireless charges it's consumers for data usage. Even if Steve's personal inbox were flooded with hundreds of thousands of cries for help about Rogers' high data rates, and EVEN if he genuinely cared about it, he has absolutely no influence on Rogers whatsoever. 

Stop crying to Steve, he doesn't care.

Besides, if you genuinely want an iPhone, you're approx. wait time in line at your local Rogers store is now cut in half. Works for me.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Ok, can I just say...
> 
> 
> To all of these online petition starters, and all of the complainers, your cries to Steve Jobs not only go unheard, but are irrelevant. Steve Jobs, or any Apple employee, does not dictate what Rogers Wireless charges it's consumers for data usage. Even if Steve's personal inbox were flooded with hundreds of thousands of cries for help about Rogers' high data rates, and EVEN if he genuinely cared about it, he has absolutely no influence on Rogers whatsoever.
> ...


You are absolutely correct. This is not Apple's issue, but a local market issue. The pressure is on for them to release globally the iPhone, encourage carriers to offer up their vision... and they delivered.

If people don't like it they need to vote with their money, and call for action to the Federal Government that the CRTC open the market for more competition. But it will probably be a losing battle anyway, since the Feds will just tax any new carrier to death.. thus passing the costs onto the consumer.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Yet strangely Rogers is the only company in this country in the business of making money? Guess what Apple is trying to do too?

My comparison was not that hospitals and Rogers are the same. Stop. Breathe. And listen. Cost of living her is more. Why? Because it is.

Rogers can and will charge what the market will bare.

Guess what, come July 11, Rogers likely won't bow and curtsey to you and the smidgeon of their market here griping. And you will find that people will sign up and buy in.

For cripes sakes ask a Blackberry user how they feel about these new lower rates for the iPhone.



zlinger said:


> You cannot make the comparison of hospitals to telecommunications. The health care system is a way more complex system to implement and manage.
> 
> Also, the cost of living gap is lessening in many areas (perhaps from our rich supply of energy), and there are many places in the US where it is actually more expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

zlinger posted this about Rogers:
"Revenue $10.12 billion and rising.
Operating income $3.1 billion and rising.
Net income $637 million and rising."

I presume he means "profit" by "income" in that last line there.

If this is correct, then Rogers is either horribly mismanaged (wait for it ...) or they are not the profit monsters everyone imagines. $637M profit on revenue of $10B? You math majors _do_ realise that means 6% profit, right?

I'm not defending Rogers, just very surprised at such a low profitability figure. Let me put it this way ... no way would I buy stock in ANY company that was reporting 6% profit.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

chas_m said:


> zlinger posted this about Rogers:
> "Revenue $10.12 billion and rising.
> Operating income $3.1 billion and rising.
> Net income $637 million and rising."
> ...


He took those rev. quotes from Wikipedia, which defines that net income as income that a firm has after subtracting costs and expenses from the total revenue. Net income can be distributed among holders of common stock as a dividend or held by the firm as retained earnings.

I agree with you. Rogers must have very high expenses.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I pulled these figs from wikipedia, and realized that their profit margin is not so great as reported. So I guess Rogers is a damn near a not for profit organization right :lmao: 

Not so quick though... since here are the figures for AT&T:

Revenue USD 118.928 Billion
Operating income USD 20.404 Billion
Net income USD $11.951

This would be about 9.9% profit... yes, more profitable than Rogers, but not by much. They probably have a lot more tin cans to string up also... an expensive operation in the states. So if they can do it, we can -- but don't want too.

Furthermore, I would think these figures may not be the best way to view it, since they probably have all kinds of subsidiaries to funnel money back into the empires coffers.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm okay with these data rates.. because I expected them. But now I'm a little confused as to which plan I should select, being a BlackBerry user. Because BlackBerries use no where near the amount of data an iPhone would, I don't know what to do. I used to have the 25 + 25mb plan that Rogers offered for a limited time, and I never went over. But, I was always on MSN, always used the internet, and always used Email. I just never really used the GPS because I was worried I'd go over. I now have the 300MB plan.

I doubt the 400 mb plan will be enough for me, but I'm not sure that I'd need 2GB. What should I do? 

I want to be able to check my E-mail whenever I want, always look at the weather, and go on the internet/YouTube a lot.

Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Jimosai (Jun 27, 2008)

The problem with YouTube is that the amount of data really depends on what video you are looking at. For instance I watched a video earlier that was about 7 minutes and weighed in at about 12MB, afterwards, I watched a 5 minute video that was about 2.5MB. 12MB videos just about kill off the 400MB package on their own if done daily, and you haven't even done anything else yet. I think stuff like YouTube will probably have to wait for you to get to a Hotspot.

Is there a way to know how much downloading you will have to do ahead of time, before downloading a video from YouTube?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where the rogers/fido hotspots are they mention is included in this "deal"? 

If I could also find a way to tether my MacBook Air to the new Jesus phone, then maybe I would start to consider... but then again, I'd need to also factor in the $5 lattes at the local Starbucks.

But what gives me the chills is the costs of all the add-ons for 3 yrs.-- i.e. calling after 6pm, voicemail, service fee, mandatory data, reduced daytime minutes, etc.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

There are over 1300 hotspots across Canada. Look for the Canadian HotSpot logo in public places. Here is a massive excel list of all of the Canadian HotSpots. Alternatively if you just want to search based on what type of HotSpot you're looking for/what city etc, click here.

I agree about the add-ons. The plans don't really include much. I especially text a lot, so I will be getting the $10.00 per month texting plan which includes 2500 texts per month.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> zlinger posted this about Rogers:
> "Revenue $10.12 billion and rising.
> Operating income $3.1 billion and rising.
> Net income $637 million and rising."
> ...





> Rogers Communications Inc. (TSX: RCI.A, TSX: RCI.B, NYSE: RCI)


Rogers Communications - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Stock Market Quotes | Stock Market Quote, Stock Market Charts, Graphs and Symbols
Stock Market Quotes | Stock Market Quote, Stock Market Charts, Graphs and Symbols


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Unrelated but, Royal Caribbean International has been fighting for the "RCI" name on the NYSE for years, but Rogers got it!


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> 3) Education - university and college tuitions keep growing, forcing more people into crazy debt, just to get a decent job. How about instead of crying about a contract length, you petition your local MP to do something about tuition costs.


Well said, well said!! :clap:


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

uPhone said:


> There are over 1300 hotspots across Canada. Look for the Canadian HotSpot logo in public places. Here is a massive excel list of all of the Canadian HotSpots. Alternatively if you just want to search based on what type of HotSpot you're looking for/what city etc, click here.


Thanks for providing this information. I checked it, and it seems in Vancouver, it's mainly Bell Hotspots... and not many Robbers/Flido. Increasingly there is free internet in many places, and coffee houses.

My gen 1 iPhone $47 total (inc. tax) plan is looking more appealing everyday. It got a new face lift today after I picked up a 50% off case from Speck (SeeThru case, smoke colour). Makes it feel like a brand new phone... just no GPS or 3G, and outrageous cell phone bills.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Does it matter who the carrier is in a hot spot?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

This is the reaction from Telus/Bell marketing department:

http://www.youtube.com/v/FStwoyzdh3k


----------



## fotf (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't think that it would matter whether we reach the goal or not. You think Rodgers/Fido is going to back out of a deal that will make them potentially millions? Besides, the real company that can gain something from non-Rodgers exclusivity would be Apple, so that's where my e-mails will be sent to.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

zlinger said:


> But what gives me the chills is the costs of all the add-ons for 3 yrs.-- i.e. calling after 6pm, voicemail, service fee, mandatory data, reduced daytime minutes, etc.


$60 plan - 150 daytime minutes, "unlimited" evenings starting at 9pm, voicemail
+15 - call display, 2500 sent texts, earlier evenings
+7 - system access fee
+10 - tax (approx.)

=$92/month
x12
=$1104/year


----------



## RISK (Jan 3, 2004)

*Not a great deal*

Some people seem to think it's just so cool that we finally have a "legit" iPhone in Canada. I would call these people unaware.

Compared to the US, any country in Europe I've seen the rate plan for or for that matter about anywhere that the iPhone is sold our rate plan is by far the worst. We would bitch (and have) if US prices are wildly lower on hardware, cars, whatever. Well, the US price is a lot lower, with unlimited data, etc. etc. So we're getting a more expensive plan with far fewer features than is available in the US. But we get to pay more for it. ???

What the heck is there to like about this announcement beyond the fact that we can now buy an iPhone? Or not if we think the pricing is downright ridiculous...

I'm not buying an iPhone from Rogers. Consumers don't get a vote except with their $.
-----------------------------
For comparison, here's some pricing lifted from another thread by Eric Lewis:


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> 3) Education - university and college tuitions keep growing, forcing more people into crazy debt, just to get a decent job. How about instead of crying about a contract length, you petition your local MP to do something about tuition costs.


Do both. Get political. However, I'd encourage people to understand the issues rather than just sign some online petition because they think they'll get a phone for cheaper.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

*Don't Kill/Flame Me*

Having used the iPhone in the USA for most of the first year, before my move to back to Canada, I think the new plans are not too bad. If you consider that yes, we are getting screwed on the "system access fee", the plans are very close and if one were to apply basic statistical ananlysys to them, the difference in prices versus features is most likely not even close to being significant. 

Admittedly I was not a HUGE data/web user, but I did my fair share, in particular with Google Maps. My largest month, ever, was just over 125 MB, which would fall into the new plan very well. Unlimited data would be ideal, and be a great thing to take care of any stress regarding going over the data limit, but I was told by a Rogers rep that a message of some sort, most likely text message is my guess, would be sent out when you are getting close to your data limit. 

When we are getting visual voice mail, it seems ridiculous that we have to pay for call display. 

For those of us in BC, in particular if you live outside of the lower mainland, the whole "unlimited hotspot" thing is a gimmick. In Kelowna, which has good 3G coverage by my experience with my unlocked ATT TYTN II, there is only one hotspot in the whole city according to the hotspot website locator I used, which address I cannot remember. 

Overall, I guess I am saying I am pleasently suprised at the acceptable plans. Three years is a long time, but every 12 months one can upgrade a phone for the subsidized price, but with the caveat of having to re-up to a NEW three year plan. With ATT, you would have to wait about 20 months before getting that option. So assume a newer and better iPhone comes out next year, in Canada we can all get for the subsidized price while in the USA they would have to wait longer, which is a benefit to us. I would like to see two year plans though, the third year seems ridiculous.

The only other consideration is population size. Look at the number of ATT subscribers. I can't find anything definitive, but the number of customers that ATT has is somewhere over a couple of million to many more. Look at the number of Rogers customers. Just by the populations of the three countries looked at, UK, USA and Canada, it only makes sense that Rogers would have to have a longer contract to try and recoup some of the cost of the subsidized phone since their customer base if bound to be significantly lower. 

GEEZ I HATE FEELING LIKE I AM DEFENDING ROGERS! And no, I am not an employee, just someone who recently has gone through a really [email protected]%&$ time and is trying to find the positive in things. With two recent suicide attempts, I really need to try and find that silver lining, so please, before flaming or calling me a Rogers employee or other such drivel, consider the positive and the change that has occurred recently.

Best,

Darren


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Darren. I have been really wondering what typical data use was like for the iPhone. So if we were even to double your usage with the new 3G capabilities, it still would fall under the base usage of the lowest plan which is good news.

The big problem is, if no one seems to really what is reasonable, average use. I don't mind capped use if I am able to stay under it every month without really worrying or limiting my use.


----------



## Kasmeran (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder where Rogers/Fido got their information about expected data usage. I would be very interested if they would provide the data behind their decisions.

Liz Hamilton, a spokeswoman for Rogers said there was “confusion in the marketplace” about Rogers pricing (according to this). If they don't tell us what they're thinking and only give us snippets of what they're planning... of course there's going to be confusion.

My biggest concern about data usage is the GPS and maps functionality. I want very much to use this on a regular basis. Web surfing and even email is secondary for me.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

This is an iPhone we're talking about. It's not a BB.

The iPhone will eat up data. I'm warning folks, this is NOT at all like the first iPhone. There is no real world way of comparing it until it's released. Those who claim to have used little data with their Gen 1 phones can't be compared to what's to come. Apps for that phone were sparse. 

Take a look at this!

This is just the tip of the iceberg. In the next few months hundreds, if not thousands of apps will come online at the App Store. Many will require you to be online.

Please think. You will eat up 400 MB easily in a week or less.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, traffic for it's own sake.

But is it necessary, or even required??


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

adagio said:


> This is an iPhone we're talking about. It's not a BB.
> 
> The iPhone will eat up data. I'm warning folks, this is NOT at all like the first iPhone. There is no real world way of comparing it until it's released. Those who claim to have used little data with their Gen 1 phones can't be compared to what's to come. Apps for that phone were sparse.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but, unless you have information I do not have, those apps in the picture, the games and such, do not appear to things that would utilize data other that during a download and even the meager "apps" available now I did all my downloads via WiFi while home. I would have done that done that even if I was in the US with 'unlimited' data. Interactive games, of course, would chew data up like nothing else. 

Like a previous comment, the maps and GPS are something I would use at times, even though I do have a portable GPS device. The iPhone would be more convenient. At least Rogers has said they will alert a user when he/she is approaching the data limit, thus allowing an individual to modify his plan and/or usage. And, only by people using said phones LEGALLY on a system, can ANYONE come up with what might be considered reasonable and normal usage. 

I admitted that I was not a heavy data user, thus I am most likely not someone to compare too. Chaz, another user online, has mentioned he used the Google Maps during his move from Florida. Therefore he may be a better judge of usage, assuming he is able to access or kept a copy of his bills, which detail the data usage. 

Best,

Darren


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I used to average about 250MB/mo in data on my EDGE iPhone when I was on the 4 month unlimited data promotion. But that was using EDGE pretty sparingly, since I was in a wifi hotspot most of the time. I think 400MB could work, but don't go too heavy on the maps (and I mean really heavy...you're usually under 0.5MB per map load as long as you stay out of sattelite view) and stay away from YouTube or streaming videos.

That said...I won't be buying an iPhone 3G anytime simply off the principle that it's supposed to be an experience where you shouldn't have to monitor data. That's one of the big selling points Apple was pushing with the iPhone on AT&T, and it's the reason why they were originally forcing revenue sharing down carriers throats (they have since folded, sadly). It's one thing if I hack it and use it on a network that technically doesn't support it and have to be careful of my usage, that was my choice.

But I see no reason to support Rogers selling the phone on plans where you can't use it the way it was originally intended (ie, without worry).


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

tacsniper said:


> Well said, well said!! :clap:


Ya sure, show me a petition for ur cause and I will sign it...but if you say something like "instead of crying..." am going to have to say....F*** OFF


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

So to all of those who in the begining of this thread went on the attack....can you tell me know why is it that over 25000 people have already signed the "F*** Y&&" petition to rogers...

Thanks!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

iphonelover said:


> So to all of those who in the begining of this thread went on the attack....can you tell me know why is it that over 25000 people have already signed the "F*** Y&&" petition to rogers...
> 
> Thanks!


A lot of people never thought it wold get the momentum it did. I am glad it did. I posted on it around the #400 mark.

Glad the guy who set it up did, it was good to get Robbers in the spotlight like that


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*It AIN't the market ...*



Macified said:


> No one is forcing you to sign up for a contract. Do you seriously think it is your right to have the cellphone you want and the plan you want. It's the market, get used to it.


Well mate, if it is 'the market' it doth illustrate how stupid the Canadian "market" is ...

And if it is a 'free market; why can I not simply opt for AT&T as my carrier?

Why am I forced to watch TSN for say tennis ... and NOT have access to ESPN 1 or 2 ...( CRTC?) .. whilst at same time as a true blue Canuck all the Seattle junk ( CBS, NBC, ABC etc) has free rein on our cable system.

It ain't the market...

This Rogers crap is crap.... if I sign up for minimum, and exceed data by sending a raw photo file I'll be charged $7 for ONE photo,

That is 10% of the outcall rate for half hour.
We are being screwed!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Macified said:


> No one is forcing you to sign up for a contract. Do you seriously think it is your right to have the cellphone you want and the plan you want. It's the market, get used to it.


Having lived in Europe for more than 2yrs, I can say witha real level of certainty North Americans, and Canadians in general, are really getting shafted by Wireless companies here. It is completely unbelievable that we allow these companies to continuously screw us over with ridiculous rate plans and lengthy contracts. Hell, even "pay as you go," isn't really what the name implies here. 

So, while you're correct that no one is "forcing" us to sign up for a contract, folks shouldn't have to sign their consumer freedom away for three years in order to buy a product that Rogers didn't even make, but which they now want to profit from at unacceptable rates (and we can have the discussion about the abysmal customer service you'll get throughout the 3yr contract later). 

Congrats to those in the Mac community who are attempting to stand up to Rogers for its blatant disregard for Mac/Apple users over the years, and who is now trying to turn a huge profit on the backs of the very Mac-using customers it has ignored for years (except in their ads, o course, where cool looking Mac products always show up, but aren't supported when you finally get a Rogers tech online). 

To hell with Ted Rogers and power to those trying to get the Rogers' iPhone plan based in reality. 

Thanks for your efforts (and yes, I've signed the petition).


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

One thing that I'm interested in seeing is whether or not visual voicemail will end up coming out of the data bucket, since it does use the data connection for the service. Hopefully it doesn't, but given how Rogers bills airtime for traditional VM it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

VertiGoGo said:


> Having lived in Europe for more than 2yrs, I can say witha real level of certainty North Americans, and Canadians in general, are really getting shafted by Wireless companies here. It is completely unbelievable that we allow these companies to continuously screw us over with ridiculous rate plans and lengthy contracts. Hell, even "pay as you go," isn't really what the name implies here.
> 
> So, while you're correct that no one is "forcing" us to sign up for a contract, folks shouldn't have to sign their consumer freedom away for three years in order to buy a product that Rogers didn't even make, but which they now want to profit from at unacceptable rates (and we can have the discussion about the abysmal customer service you'll get throughout the 3yr contract later).
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The petition is still down. This is unfortunate as it surely would have at least 1500 additional signatures by now.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm slow. I JUST found out the $60 plan is only 400MB!!!! AND the $115 is only 2GIGS!
NO unlimited WHAT-SO-EVER. **** Rogers. Canada gets screwed out of an iPhone yet again!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Elric said:


> I'm slow. I JUST found out the $60 plan is only 400MB!!!! AND the $115 is only 2GIGS!
> NO unlimited WHAT-SO-EVER. **** Rogers. Canada gets screwed out of an iPhone yet again!



No worries, remember the tortoise.

Check out the other thread...

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...ting-plans-so-says-rogers-spokesperson-9.html


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

So we did it!!!! Rogers gave in to the pressure....

They are now offering 6GB of data for $30 a month...thats a lot better and people can offord finally. They said they have heard us! Things are looking better for the future. Next year 40% of the GSM network will belong to others and we will get better rates than this. For now enjoy your iPhone.


----------

